# Just a few photos.



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

From THE 23.


















































































From THE 37


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you have a very artistic eye. Nice alternate views of corals and mushrooms. Nice camera.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the goby

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Great photos! what camera/lense are you using?

You need to make the exposures a few aperture stops lower to avoid blowling out the highlights.

I like the deep green zoas best.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

We're using a Canon T1i with the kit 18 - 55 MM lens. Then we stick an extension tube behind the lens. We're just taking snap shots. We have no idea how to use the camera yet, but every now and then something passable occurs. I'll try to understand the book and see if I can figure out how to adjust the aperture. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome pictures


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice pics!!!1 dont u love the porcelan crab


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Some more pics


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

those are just exquisit. Kudos.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

nice pics. where do you get your stuff if you don't mind me asking... there's not much out in Ridgeway that I know of...

and where'd you get the commensal shrimp?


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi acer! Your very correct - not much in Ridgeway. We are always seeking new LFS shops to visit and we're hoping that some folks here will share their favorite locations with us so that we can get a few interesting pieces. We pretty much have very common and nothing special corals. We trade with others and keep an eye on Big Al's in Stoney Creek. There was a place in St. Catharines that had a little bit of salt water stuff, but it has closed. We really don't know of any other places. Not sure what a commensal shrimp is, we're thinking it is the ghost shrimp that your talking about. We found them as feeder shrimp at an LFS. We thought they were neat so we put two in our fuge. From what we read they are a brackish water shrimp so can be acclimated to fresh or salt water.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

uslanja said:


> Hi acer! Your very correct - not much in Ridgeway. We are always seeking new LFS shops to visit and we're hoping that some folks here will share their favorite locations with us so that we can get a few interesting pieces. We pretty much have very common and nothing special corals. We trade with others and keep an eye on Big Al's in Stoney Creek. There was a place in St. Catharines that had a little bit of salt water stuff, but it has closed. We really don't know of any other places. Not sure what a commensal shrimp is, we're thinking it is the ghost shrimp that your talking about. We found them as feeder shrimp at an LFS. We thought they were neat so we put two in our fuge. From what we read they are a brackish water shrimp so can be acclimated to fresh or salt water.


oh, it''s a ghost shrimp, lol... it looks like some commensal shrimp (ones that form a symbiotic relationship with a host).

umm as for LFS it's all dependent on how far you're willing to drive, there are a few in sauga and oakville you could probably hit in a day... then there are others in markham/scarborough that might be able to be fit in on the same day.

right now I'm a big fan of SUM (sea u marine) and ORG (oakville reef gallery)... SUM for their sales and ORG cause they are relatively close and have nice corals and pretty good prices. NAFB is getting up there in my list of LFSs to go to, but I always make a wrong turn and get lost when I go 

but yeah there are loads more places, like reef raft, menagerie, aquatic kingdom, lucky's, carl's aquarium, and there are a bunch of BA's scattered around there too. there's a couple more, just can't remember them.

if you've got questions, pm me. I'm trying to be impartial in my opinion about the LFSs here.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow!! We didn't know there are so many places!! Tracy and I consider anything within 4 hours of home to be close by. After that we'll just decide whether we make it a long day or an overnight trip. We queried every LFS combination and description that we could think of to try and find some places and pretty much drew blanks. I'll PM you and would love to get some more info so that we can make the tour! Thank you very much!!! If anyone else has a favorite or knows of a place we would love to learn about it so that we can check it out!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

uslanja said:


> There was a place in St. Catharines that had a little bit of salt water stuff, but it has closed.


Garden City Reptile & Aquaria? That's such a shame... Matt and Susan the owners are such great people and hard workers.

I have 3 frequented LFS store routes; 
1. Hamilton BigAls, 
2. Oakville BigAls & Oakville Reef Gallery, 
3. Mississauga BigAls, Dragon Aquarium, Cam's Aquatics & Kingdom Aquatics. (sometimes a stop at Reef Raft to drool over things I can't keep currently)

Some routes are good for a short visit, others take the full afternoon.

I very rarely make it past Kingdom Aquatics into Toronto as I live in West Burlington. However there are many toronto stores that I'd like to visit sometime, it would be a full day commitment with an early morning start.

If you are driving through Burlington on a shopping trip and want to pick me up, Id be happy to show you the store locations. I don't have a car, so don't get to shop or sight see as much as I'd like.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice pics. I particularly enjoyed your crustacean collection. Reminds me of a number of crabs that I used to have years and years ago.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

If your willing to drive 4 hours then you can goto Sea U Marine in Markham but your closest locations would be oakville reef gallery and then aquatic kingdom or reef raft.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> If your willing to drive 4 hours then you can goto Sea U Marine in Markham but your closest locations would be oakville reef gallery and then aquatic kingdom or reef raft.


lol wait what? 4 hours? that's not 4 hours... 2.5 the most. takes me just over an hour and a half to get there when I leave from Niagara Falls. maybe 2 if I hit traffic. :/ explanation could be I speed a little. 

plus carpool lanes are awesome. haha.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I know that, he said that they were willing to travel 4 hours.



acer said:


> lol wait what? 4 hours? that's not 4 hours... 2.5 the most. takes me just over an hour and a half to get there when I leave from Niagara Falls. maybe 2 if I hit traffic. :/ explanation could be I speed a little.
> 
> plus carpool lanes are awesome. haha.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> I know that, he said that they were willing to travel 4 hours.


oh :/ I missed that


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone! It has been a bit since we logged on! My but time can fly by quickly!! Thanks for all the info on places to check out! Someone mentioned commuter lanes? Not having much experience with city living, I always stay out of those things for fear of getting some overpriced ticket!! But quick question; if Tracy and I are out and about just for a shopping day trip, can we drive in those lanes? Might sound like a silly question, but commuter lanes is something we don't have down here on our gravel back roads!!

Anyway, just some more photos; hope you find them enjoyable!!

Something growing in the rock and we have no idea what it is?



















We picked up a Blastomussa Merletti (we think that is what it is?) that had one dead head, one hurting head and one almost good head. We're hoping that we can restore it to health!



















Hermit crab cleaning the dead head skeleton.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

We decided that a tank upgrade is probably in our future, once the home renos are done, and so we should probably not add anything new to our tank. We felt that we should wait, watch the things grow that we have and enjoy the experience! Well, less than 24 hours after that decision was made Tracy brought home a new zoa frag!!



















The hermits went right to work cleaning it up!


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

My favorite area is where we placed our first tank inhabitants. These mushrooms have doubled in size and tripled in number since they moved in.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

And now a few shots from our 23 Long nano;


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow I love your pictures. Thnx for sharing!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Commuter lanes are for any car that has a driver AND one or more passengers, also for anyone driving Green vehicles; electric or hybrids too I beleive. Only enter and exit the HOV lanes (High Occupancy Vehicles) in the dotted line sections, and remember to exit the HOV one full off ramp before the one you intend to exit on, so that you can merge over to the far right lane in time.

Your tanks are looking great, and awesome photos. dont forge to include some FTS (full tank shots) from time to time too.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Will Hayward! Thanks on the "how to use a commuter lane" info! Sounds confusing!!

Not sure how my schedule is working for the next few weeks but if I can get a chance to head your way during a weekday, are you up for checking out a few places? I would need to get out of the city before rush hour (which is 24 - 7 from my perspective) and heading for home before it gets too late so you might need to decide which would be the best ones to visit.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Sure, we can work out a route. I only know the stores leading into toronto, but not any inside Toronto. Rush hour is all day, but probably at the worst between like 7-9:30, 11:30-1:00 and 3:00-6:00. Just send me a PM. There is 6 stores you should be visiting on this trip if you are only interested in Marine stuff. Most of them are very closeby each other and you dont need to move your car to visit the next one.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. PM sent.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Just playing with the camera and Elements 7. Still trying to understand them enough to get a decent photo, but in the mean time, here are a few more.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

This Blasto is opened wide and chowing down on mysis!


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Just some new photos from our 23 gallon tank.

Tracy's neon green short tentacle plate coral.










Some close ups of Tracy's plate.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

A couple of close ups of our Montipora Capricornis in our 37 gallon tall cube. I'm having trouble getting the colour correction to match what my eye sees...... but photos anyway!!


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Our Cyphastrea Coral (Meteor Shower) is doing well and putting on new growth. All in all this is one of my favourites!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!! and with the T1i 18-55mm lense???? I have the same camera and cannot get such awesome pics. what else are you using/what technique/settings???


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

LOVE the crab!!!!

what kind?


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

Those are fantastic pictures. Do you have a full tank shot. I would love to see what the entire tank looks like.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

ecoleshill said:


> Those are fantastic pictures. Do you have a full tank shot. I would love to see what the entire tank looks like.


+1 

BTW I love that Montipora, it just looks so classic and stately.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Summer has been so busy, and so hot, and time is just flying bye and..... I wonder if Tracy will let me retire and stay home to play with the tanks?? Anyway....

Another close up of Tracy's new Neon Green Short Tentacle Plate Coral.......


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

u have a nice tank and some beautiful pieces. You definately know how to use a camera.

can we get some full tank shots


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

WoW!! Thanks for the kind and encouraging words!! I'll try and get a few FTS shots when I get back home in a week or so. Just some more pics;

Tracy's Neon Green Plate Coral under actinic lighting. Tracy never wanted a plate coral, she thought that they were boring. She eventually gave in and now we have one that just glows in the tank. At night when just the actinic's are on, this coral almost lights up the room from its glow. A breathtaking coral better viewed in person.










Tracy's Zonathid rock. This view is along the back of the reef and an angle that we have never photographed it from before. With a little more growth it just might develop a good presentation.










Another shot along the back of the reef. This Duncan coral started with three heads and now has nine. We enjoy giving things silly names and in that vien these are called "The Donuts"!










The Cyphastrea "Meteor Shower" is putting on good growth.










Tracy's Yuma has moved off of the frag plug and on to the reef. It has left a small piece behind on the plug and we're hoping that another Yuma will grow from it.










We had picked up a frag that had a few small Purple Encrusting Polyps on it. The polyps have taken over every available piece of the reef and are now growing in a mat along the substrate. Be careful of these things..... they are tenacious!! Here is a shot of the Purple Encrusting Polyps and our Yellow Polyps at detente! The Yellow Polyps have begun to push back on the Purple Polyps and seem to have regained most of their lost turf.










The Frogspawn is doing well.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

A shot of the Monti Cap in our 37 gallon tank. This coral is growing so fast and we need to frag it soon. We are not able to clean the glass any longer because the coral has grown right up to it.










This Ricordea seems to like growing in the shadow of the Monti Cap.










A little clump of zoa's that attached themselves deep in the tank to the reef. They are stretching for the light and I really like the way that looks!










The mushrooms are splitting and increasing in number. The colour is changing and they seem to be taking on a more opaque brown colour as opposed to green stripe.










An area on the substrate and these corals seem to like it there.










A close up peak at a clump of zoa's on the back side of the Atoll that is very hard to see in at.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

how are you getting these great pictures with the T1i + stock lense???? Tell me your secret!!!


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

uslanja said:


> We're using a Canon T1i with the kit 18 - 55 MM lens. Then we stick an extension tube behind the lens.
> 
> 
> > What are you using as an extension tube and how long it is?


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi! We are using a 12MM Belkin extension tube. We purchased a set of three off of eBay. Around 180.00$ total if I remember right. The set has a 12MM, 20MM and a 36MM tube. They can be used individually or ganged together. Focusing will be manual however and the longer the tube, the closer and shorter the focal length. Used with a tripod and a motionless subject can produce some very close up and interesting shots. But we're still learning how to use all of this stuff.....!!


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

A few snaps of the plate eating a Mysis.

Moving the Mysis with it's tentacles up too it's mouth.










Turning the Mysis for an easy swallow.










Going!










Gone!!










The plate coral caught the Mysis with it's lower tentacles and moved it up too it's mouth and swallowed it in mere seconds.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

uslanja said:


> ....
> 
> The plate coral caught the Mysis with it's lower tentacles and moved it up too it's mouth and swallowed it in mere seconds.


Wicked!!!! More great close-ups, keep up the nice camera work!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow.... those pics O_O!


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

We brought home a new frag. It is a Nuclear Green Zoanathid frag that has been placed onto a piece of rubble. I absolutely hate those unnatural looking ceramic frag plugs; those things are enough for us to pass up a good looking coral!! Anyway.........

Our Nuclear Green Zoanathid. (It started out as a frag with three polyps but very quickly two more polyps started. We are looking forward to a nice clump of nuclear greens someday!)










I have always been partial to Clown Fish and for me they are the fish that make me think of a coral reef. A while back we brought home two little guys for our 23 gallon nano.

Hercules the Clown Fish.










Newton The Clown Fish. I really can`t tell them apart so.... whoever that was..... this is the other guy!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't believe the quality of these pics. You really ought to be doing this for Coral magazine...


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

J-P said:


> I can't believe the quality of these pics. You really ought to be doing this for Coral magazine...


Agreed... Well done.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Very kind words and I'm actually blushing a wee bit! Coral magazine is our favourite and it is quite the rush to have such a compliment!

The Meteor Shower is putting on good growth.










We have a couple of clumps of button polyps, or whatever they are called and we thought of them as somewhat ho-hum but upon closer examination we noticed colour and detail that we hadn't seen before.



















The button polyps have become our latest subject of study. So off we go to learn more about them!


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

...as always, beautiful shots! Would be nice to compile them as high-res photos and use as a screensaver


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG ... ENVY!!!

just pure envy...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

dumb question, but you are taking the pics through the glass right?


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi 50seven! I have several of these as my screen saver as well as many more on a digital picture frame. But we're still trying to get "The One" for a spot that we have reserved on our wall. Someday...... but there will most likely be several thousand more before we find it..... but, you never know!

Hi J-P! Thank you!

Hi PACMAN! Yes they are taken through the glass. Straight on through the glass is the easiest but we're searching for a technique or hardware solution to taking pictures through the glass on an angle. If anyone knows of one.... we're up for hearing about it!

The pictures were taken with a 75 - 300 MM canon lens mounted in front of a 32 MM extension tube. We were just playing around and thought we would give that combination a try. It was a bit of a challenge hand holding the camera though.... should have gotten the tripod out. Glad folks are finding enjoyment looking at them.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

they are great pictures!

no more kit 18-55 lens?



p.s. you have inspired me to spend some money on a tube extender! My wallet says thanks, as it will be carrying much less around


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi PACMAN! You'll Love the extension tubes!!


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

It has been a little while since we have logged on here. But we woke early this morning and it is looking like a winter day outside the kitchen window.... so a cup of coffee and throwing up a couple more pics just seems like a good thing to do!

*Taken from our 23 gallon long nano*


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

*And these ones were taken from our 37 gallon tall.*


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice shot of the green and red blasto with a shrimp in it's mouth on page 3.

Was that alive while being eaten or the molted skin?


----------

